# انواع المثاقب - ا&#160



## hasenl (12 مايو 2006)

*انواع المثاقب - اهداء من المهندس حاسن لنقا*

*الباب الأول*

*المثاقب ومكنات الثقب*

*قد تكون المثاقب ومكنات الثقب أكثر استخداماً من أي آلة تشغيل أخرى ، ولو أنها لا تلقى دائماً من العناية ما يتفق مع أهميتها . ويتم تشطيب الثقوب التي تعمل بالمثقب عادة بوساطة البرغلة ومكنات تكييف الثقوب ومكنات التجليخ أو التحضين، ومن النادر أن يعتمد على المثقب وحده في تشطيب الثقوب . ويمكن للثقوب التي تعمل بالمثقب أن تكون أكثر دقة في الأعمال العادية ، إذا أعطيت العناية الكافية لتجليخ المثقب ولدقة ساق المثقب ووسيلة ربطه ( الظرف ) ، وكذلك تركيبه الثقب . وفي معظم الحالات يكون أكثر اقتصاداً الاعتماد على العملية الثانية لضمان زيادة الدقة أكثر من المعتاد . *
*وعند اختيار المثقب والمكنة المراد استخدامها يجب أن يؤخذ في الاعتبار كل من المادة المراد ثقبها وطبيعة الشغلة . ويكون استخدام المثاقب المصنوعة من الصلب الصامد للسرعة العالية اقتصادياً في معظم العمليات بالرغم من ارتفاع تكاليفها . إلا أن هناك حالات يكون فيها استخدام المثقب المصنوع من الفولاذ الكربوني أكثر اقتصاداً . فيجب أن يؤخذ في الاعتبار مقدار رأس المال المخصص للآلات والمعدات ، وكذلك تكاليف العملية ذاتها . ويجب أن يبحث بعناية عمر آلة القطع فيما بين عمليات التجليخ ، ولا يقتصر ذلك فقط على ما تستغرقه عملية التجليخ والوقت الضائع للمكنة وغير ذلك من العوامل الأخرى. وقد استنبطت أنواع جديدة من سبائك الصلب مثل **MoMax** لتعطي خدمة أفضل وتكون أكثر اقتصاداً . وأجريت تجارب كثيرة على استخدام اللقم الكربيدية للحد القاطع في المثاقب ولو أن القليل من التجارب الأولى كان مرضيا . ومع ذلك فهناك حالات تستخدم فيها هذه اللقم بنجاح ، ومن المحتمل أننا سوف نرى تقدما مرضيا في هذا الاتجاه . *
*والمثقب ذو القناة الملتوية الذي توجد به حافتان ، مرض في معظم الحالات ، إلا أن هناك حالات يكون من الأفضل فيها استخدام المثقب ذي الثلاث أو الأربع حافات. وفي بعض الحالات الخاصة ، كما في حالة ايصال ثقب بآخر يفضل استخدام المثقب ذي القنوات المستقيمة ، وكذلك عند ثقب بعض السبائك اللينة نوعاً ، كالألومنيوم والمغنسيوم ، وجد أنه من الأفضل استخدام مثاقب تشبه مثاقب الخشب- فيما عدا - كونها ذات حافات قاطعة مثل المثاقب ذات القناة الملتوية - لأنها تهيئ مكاناً كافياً للرايش ، في الوقت الذي يعطي فيه العصب الرقيق كل المتانة اللازمة لهذه المادة . وتستخدم غالباً المثاقب ذات الثلاث والأربع الحافات في توسيع التجاويف الداخلية للمصبوبات والأشغال التي من هذا النوع ، ويتم ذلك غالباً باستخدام المخارط ذات البرج والمكنات المشابهة . *
*وتحتاج المثاقب الصغيرة جداً إلى سرعات عالية للغاية تتطلبها كل من الشغلة والمثقب . وإذا ثبت المثقب الصغير تثبيتاً صحيحاً في عمود للثقب جيد التوازن فإنه يحتمل أكثر مما نتوقع . وبدلاً من الانثناء والكسر ، يبدو أن المثقب يكون قادراً على النفاذ بسهولة في المادة عندما تتم التغذية بعناية عادية إذا كانت السرعة عالية بدرجة كافية وكان المثقب حاداً . *
*وتجليخ المثاقب على النحو الصحيح ، بحيث تقوم كل حافة بقطع كمية متساوية مع الاحتفاظ لها بالخلوص الصحيح ليس أمرا هيناً . وهناك مكنات لتجليخ المثاقب تؤدي الغرض المطلوب يجب استخدامها للمثاقب الأكبر حجما أن لم يكن للمثاقب الصغيرة . وإذا أصبح العامل خبيراً في تجليخ المثاقب باليد فهو أسرع عادة من التجليخ بالمكنات . أما إذا ظهرت متاعب عند استعمال المثقب ، فقد يكون التجليخ المكني الطريقة المثلى والأكثر اقتصاداً . وفي الحالات الخاصة يستطيع صانع المثقب أن يعطي مشورة قيمة . *
*وسوف نذكر في المكان المناسب الاقتراحات التفصيلية الخاصة بأسنان المثاقب وسرع القطع والتغذية . وكثير من البيانات التي تتعلق بسن المثقب ، وطرق تجليخ المثاقب ، وعمل الثقوب العميقة ، والقدرة المطلوبة ، يعزى الفضل فيها إلى كارل ج . أو كسفورد ، كبير المهندسين بالشركة الأهلية للمثاقب ذات القناة الملتوية . *
*ويعتبر الثقب من العمليات الخشنة بصفة عامة ، إذ يتم عادة تشطيب الثقوب بالبرغلة أو الخرط من الداخل أو التجليخ . ويمكن صناعة المثاقب بحيث تعطي ثقوباً قريبة جداً من البعد المطلوب ، إذا بذلت العناية الكافية لتجليخ سن المثقب بطرقة صحيحة ، وذلك بالنسبة للزاوية طول كل حافة قاطعة . وإلا فإن الثقب يكون أكبر حجماً من المثقب إلا إذا كانت للمادة خاصية تجعلها تنكمش حول الثقب بعد سحب المثقب ، كما هو الحال في بعض المواد اللدنة . وفي هذه الحالة أيضاً يكون لمحاذاة محوري ساق المثقب والظرف وكذلك للنقص في قطر المثقب ابتداء من السن إلى الساق ، تأثير في دقة عملية الثقب . *
*وتعتبر عملية الثقب احدى العمليات الجوهرية للغاية ، وتدخل ضمن عمليات التشغيل التي تجري تقريباً على كل جزء من أجزاء المكنة . وهي غالباً احدى العمليات الأولى ولو أن الثقوب قد تعمل في أي مرحلة من مراحل التشغيل تبعاً لتصميم الجزء وخط سير العمل . *

*الباب الثاني *

*أسنان المثاقب ومتاعبها *

*تعتبر سن المثقب أهم جزء فيه من وجهة نظر المستعمل حيث إنها الجزء الذي يجب أن يبقى بحالة جيدة بعد تسليم المثقب . فزاوية القنوات ومقاسها ، والحافة ،أو المقاس الكامل للقطر خلف الحافة الأمامية للقنوات ، وكذلك قيمة الخلوص تحدد كلها بوساطة الصانع . ولكن السن تعتبر مشكلة الصانع بصفة خاصة وهي من المشكلة الهامة . *
*ولضمان الحصول على نتائج طيبة فإن الحد القاطع والخلوص الذي يعمل به ، وكذلك زاوية السن ، يجب أن يحتفظ بصحتها عند كل عملية تجليخ . وتبعاً لخبرة صانعي المثاقب فإن حوالي 95 في المائة من جميع المتاعب التي تعترض عملية الثقب يمكن أن تعزى إلى وجود عيب في تجليخ السن أو خلوص الحد القاطع . *
*والعصب المركزي، يعطى متانة للمثقب ويزداد قليلا نحو الساق . كما أنه يقلل من خلوص الرايش ويعمل على زيادة ثخانة السن ، ومن المألوف لتعويض هذا التأثير تقليل ثخانة السن . *
*وهناك ثمانية أشكال مختلفة لسن المثقب مبينة في شكل 5 ، كل منها مميز بحرف يتفق مع التسميات الواردة . *


----------



## دسوقي (6 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر على هلمجهود


----------



## motaz_95 (8 يوليو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
جزيت خيرا 
ونحن في انتظار جديدك
[/grade]​


----------



## Fennec82 (8 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي على المجهود


----------



## اسمراني (19 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخي على المجهود


----------



## speed99a (11 يونيو 2007)




----------



## medo911111 (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hasenl (12 يونيو 2007)

medo911111 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا



لا شكرا على واجب
:14:


----------



## احمدعباس79 (17 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## بيدو الاحمر (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن لو توضيح بالصور بيكون افضل والف شكر على المجهود


----------



## جمال شلفي (20 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على هذا الإهداء 
وشكرا على مجهودك ودمت بخير


----------



## وميض الغالبي (20 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## وميض الغالبي (20 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## وميض الغالبي (20 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي ورحم الله والديك


----------



## وميض الغالبي (20 أبريل 2008)

مشكووور يااخي


----------



## وميض الغالبي (20 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وميض الغالبي (20 أبريل 2008)

الله ينطيك العافيه مشكور


----------



## سيد سيد علام (4 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيد سيد علام (4 مايو 2008)

الف الف شكر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (4 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## virtualknight (5 مايو 2008)

شكرا على المجهود.


----------



## المهندسة الرائعة (6 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود .
اتمنى لك التوفيق .


----------



## علوب محمدعلوب (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اريدرسومات لاشكال ادوات التثقيب


----------



## احمد انتاج وتصميم (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور :59:


----------

